

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #9 – Friday 18th of November - mlhshino
http://www.makeleaps.com/blog/en/2011/11/english-hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-9-–-friday-18th-of-november/

======
jason_tko
We're opening this up to more people this time. We should have room for over
40. Please sign up to ensure your spot!

------
patio11
See y'all there!

------
Xixi
I won't be able to make it this time :/

Did the schedule changed from once every two months to monthly?

~~~
po
There really never was much of a schedule… it just happened to end up being
once every few months. We've always tried to make it monthly or so but since
it takes a bit of work to set up (mostly from Jason) and trying to avoid
holidays and whatnot it always ended up getting pushed out to a longer
schedule than we want.

Hopefully you can make the next one, it's a bit of a hike out to Tokyo for you
no?

~~~
Xixi
I have 2h45 of shinkansen from Kobe to Tokyo, it's not that bad. The HN Tokyo
Meetup is worth it, so keep up the good work!

------
DallaRosa
I'd love to go. I've registered but still didn't get the venue's place info :(

------
dylanz
I wish you were doing this around the same time in December!

~~~
po
We'll probably do one in December too. Signup on the mailing list (on the
right side of the page) if you haven't already and you should get a notice for
the next one.

